# How many lumens is the spotlight on a helicopter?



## Jay_Ev

Hey all, 

Just for fun & my own general knowledge, approximately how many lumens is the spotlight (A.K.A. the "night sun") on a police helicopter? For those who may not know what I'm talking about, it's the light mounted on a helicopter that they shine on a fleeing suspect during a police chase at night time. Thanks, 

-Jay


----------



## Burgess

There is already a current thread on this very subject.


Search for it, and _all of yer' questions will be answered_.

:wave:


Oh, by the way, *Welcome to CandlePowerForums* !

:welcome:



Edited to add:
Okay, here it is . . . .

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/191061_

EndEdit

_


----------



## Jay_Ev

Thanks, Burgess. I guess I didn't bother to use the search function because I thought my question was so outlandish and ridiculous that no one would have asked it before. I was wrong! That link you provided was an interesting read, thanks for steering me in the right direction.

-Jay


----------

